# I got bit!



## Riverwolf (Oct 22, 2013)

Let me start by saying, WOW!!! THAT REALLY HURT!!!
Yes I am shouting. WOW!
Being a guy, and doing the required macho act, I think that my outside face was pretty cool, calm, and collected.
Inside, WOW!!! THAT REALLY HURT!
Still does.
I went to the local shelter to look at 3 cats that I had narrowed my search down to.
But 2 of them were in quarantine due to URI, so I had already decided to wait but was checking out #3, who was trying to sleep and probably wanting me to just go away.
My head was turned, so in fairness, maybe my hand moved somewhere that it should not have, but something really rubbed that guy the wrong way!
My index finger was chomped real deep with his teeth while the claws held my hand like it was a prey.
This was yesterday afternoon and by bedtime I thought it was to be ok.
Woke up this morning to a red and swollen hand and decided to go to the doctor. They said it was a good thing that I showed up as the infection would have gotten worse.
Antibiotics for a week and no guitar playing for a while. :-(
I did go back to the shelter to make a report only after being assured that the cat would not be punished in any way.
And the moral of this story is...?
I don't know, just thought I would share a war story.


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

Good you went to doctor. Cat bites and scratches can lead to really bad infections. Yes they are equipped with sharp teeth and claws. I am not sure there would be no consequences for the kitty though. I mean they might note it and then wouldn't adopt it out but I am not one of those that knows a lot about the shelters.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Nov 2, 2013)

Yes, cat bites cause very nasty infections and require antibiotics. I have been bitten twice, and both times were bad. The first time was on the foot, and by the next morning my whole foot was swollen like a water balloon! The second time was on the finger, and that time I made sure to get to the dr and get antibiotics that same day. Even then, it got pretty swollen and couldn't bend it until after about 2 days of antibiotics & soaking in warm, soapy water.

They are kinda like Komoda dragons that way; even if their prey gets away, if it's already been bitten it will die within 12 hours from infection due to the bacteria in their mouths.

I've gotten LOTS of scratches over the years, but only once had "cat scratch fever". A very mild case that caused no symptoms other than a little pimple-looking spot surrounded by a bright red patch than went away after a few days.


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

I'm also glad you went to the doctor. I'm sure the poor cat was just terrified, and probably feral and so confused that it was in a shelter in a cage. Sorry about your terrible experience, and hopefully it all heals well. My daughter was bitten and scratched by my now almost 11 year old female cat, Beep. My daughter was only 5 at the time, and she walked up to pet Beep, and she was looking out the window, and there was another cat in the yard, and she was in stalking mode. My daughter barely touched her, and she freaked. She totally did not intentionally attack my daughter, this was a reaction. She was bitten on the shoulder a few times and had scratches on her neck and and shoulders....luckily, she did not get her face. We took her to an after hours pediatric place, because it was pretty nasty, and they washed everything, and didn't even put her on antibiotics, but they did report this to animal control, apparently, it was the law here in FL. I did not know this. AC came out to my house a day or two later, and luckily, since Beep was up to date on shots and an inside only cat, they let me quarantine her for 10 days inside my home, and came back 10 days later to look at her again. I was so lucky they didn't take her from me. She has never done anything like this since this happened, and we immediately taught our kids about how to properly approach ANY animal. 

Sorry to hijack your thread, it just brought back memories of my daughter's attack and bites. She was fine, btw, never even needed antibiotics. Hopefully you will all heal up soon, and poor kitty is probably just scared out if it's mind right now and will hopefully calm down.


----------



## feralkit (Oct 20, 2013)

When I have been bitten, it was never that bad. It was deep and hurt for sure, but I am probably lucky that it didn't get that infected. 

When I was a child, I was in the hospital for quite a while because they thought I had leukemia. I had huge swelling of the lymph nodes. It was like chicken eggs hanging from my armpits with veins all over it. It was nasty! Right as they were getting ready to treat me for leukemia, an astute doctor stopped that with the Bartonella diagnosis. My mom was a mess, but I was too young to understand anything other than I was very sick. It turns out I may have got that from an adult cat. Nobody remembers any scratches.

Now, for some strange reason, it seems I am allergic to cats. The scratches swell and itch like crazy and my sinus is a mess with the new kittens. I was wondering why Gremlin's little scratch on my chest took a month to heal and thought it may have been infected. lol I have no shortage of itching and scratches with a litter of hand raised kittens now. I am glad it is mild and it is well worth the itchy battle wounds and labor of love!
Never had a problem with allergies to animals all my life until the past couple years. It started with someone elses guinea pigs.


----------



## sredder (Oct 25, 2013)

Ouch!! So sorry, i know how those hurt. Get well soon and take the antibiotics until gone.


----------



## BlitzJG (Apr 5, 2013)

Jennifer1 said:


> They are kinda like Komoda dragons that way; even if their prey gets away, if it's already been bitten it will die within 12 hours from infection due to the bacteria in their mouths.


So this isn't exactly accurate. Everything has bacteria in their mouths, and some might have more virulent species but any bite from any animal has the potential for a serious bacterial infection. Cats are not necessarily any worse than anything else and definitely not worth comparing to Komodos (on another note scientists now believe that whole myth about their septic bites is not completely accurate)

My guess would be that cat fangs are much sharper and more capable of jamming bacteria down into the flesh than say dogs or snakes.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Nov 2, 2013)

BlitzJG said:


> So this isn't exactly accurate. Everything has bacteria in their mouths, and some might have more virulent species but any bite from any animal has the potential for a serious bacterial infection. Cats are not necessarily any worse than anything else and definitely not worth comparing to Komodos (on another note scientists now believe that whole myth about their septic bites is not completely accurate)
> 
> My guess would be that cat fangs are much sharper and more capable of jamming bacteria down into the flesh than say dogs or snakes.


 
Well, that was a tongue-in-cheek comment; I didn't expect anyone to take it literally. But according to wildlife rehabilitators who rescue squirrels, rabbits, etc., prey animals will usually die if bitten by a cat unless they are given antibiotics within a few hours. And I can speak from personal experience that they can cause serious infections in people. This is due to a particular bacteria they tend to carry, _Pasteurella multocida_ (which I have actually worked in the lab with), and that their puncture wounds are hard to clean out and tend to seal over_, _creating the anaerobic conditions where that particular bacterium thrives. 

As far as Komodo dragons, I have no first-hand experience with them, and I'd just as soon keep it that way


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

On a more serious note...
I got bit on my right hand, middle finger, middle knuckle...
It didn't seem like a bad bite...washed it good, put antibiotic on it and called it good. A couple days later, really hurting...
and swollen, so I started soaking it, thinking I still could take care of this at home...WRONG! 
Forward a week and a half later, finally at the doc's office, she immediately sent me to a specialist at the hospital, he immediately right there and then cut into my finger in order to clean out the infection...
He told me if I was lucky, I'd get to keep my finger otherwise it would have to be amputated!
I was on three different antibiotics for six weeks trying to kill the infection and keep it from spreading.
I did keep my finger...but I can no longer bend/curl it and the damage to the knuckle has misshaped it...
Doc told me he has seen a lot of cases where people have lost their hands or whole arms, because of the infection spreading so fast.
Bottom Line...IF YOU ARE BITTEN, GET TO THE DOCS ASAP!


----------



## maggie23 (Mar 10, 2012)

yowchie wowa! i got bit once but apparently not as seriously as you. my kitty was having a dream while lying on me and i think she was dreaming of hunting a mouse or something cuz she woke up, chomped down on my finger, and jumped away really fast. i was bleeding pretty bad but i wanted kitty to know there were no hard feelings first. she actually looked really scared and she came crawling back to me immediately as if to apologize. once we had an understanding, i got up and squeezed my finger under hot water for a really long time to clean it out. i was lucky. healed up ok without a trip to doc.


----------



## DeafDogs&Cat (Mar 27, 2013)

This is actually how Munch finnally got his name! I was hummimg and hawing between Horton and Munsch as I always name my pets after literature. .. one day I was giving the dogs treats, which, apparently are Munch crack, as he bit through to the bone on my thumb stealing it from me... 12 hours later I was in the hospital. I have been bitten numerous times by feral rez puppies... never had an infection. .. one little puncture from a cat? Serious issues!

So Munsch/Horton became Munch! Lol


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Maggie you were EXTREMELY lucky!
I bled like a son of a gun to! And because I scrubbed the heck out of my finger in hot soapy water, I didn't think I'd have much to worry about...Not so...

DD&C, that's what the little scared feral did to my finger! Upper canine and lower canine, to my knuckle, to the bone/joint, one little tooth puncture on each side...
The infection was already spreading into the bone...it was really scary when he showed me the x-ray...
He said cat teeth are like little hypodermic needles and bites close on the surface real quick, thus sealing in any infection...
These particular bacteria multiply VERY rapidly and can cause devastating results.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

I feel your pain - literally! I was cat sitting a friend's cat once and the cat fell asleep beside me. I was stroking her and she rolled over on her back - naturally my hand gravitated to her belly. She woke up _*with a scream*_ and chomped down on my wrist. Scared the cr*p out of me!!! By the next morning I was in the hospital on a morphine drip. Within 3 days they were talking amputation because they could not get the infection under control. On day 5 I had surgery to drain the infection (thank God I kept my arm) and at day 7 I was discharged. Took me 5+ weeks to fully recover.

Moral: don't mess with cat bites.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

OMG! Marcia, what a very close call that was for you! Have you had any lasting problems with your arm?
I've been scratched many times with no problems...
People really need to take a cat bite seriously!


----------



## Riverwolf (Oct 22, 2013)

Misery loves company?
I have enjoyed reading all the responses.
It is day four and my finger is slowly getting better.
I have learned alot, including that Epsom salt soaks and Hydrogen Peroxide are both bad ideas for cat bites.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

That's good to hear Riverwolf, I hope it keeps getting better...
If your finger starts to swell, feels hot or a red line starts developing, please don't waste any time, Get to the Docs!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

The groomer at my first vet's office was bitten by a cat and was out of work for over a year. Definitely nothing to mess around with.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

7cats2dogs said:


> OMG! Marcia, what a very close call that was for you! Have you had any lasting problems with your arm?
> I've been scratched many times with no problems...
> People really need to take a cat bite seriously!


No, but it took a couple years for me to regain sensitivity in one small area of my hand. I think the surgeon must have clipped some nerve endings there. I still have the battle scars of the surgery - three 1" slits on my wrist and upper thumb area but no lasting damage - except in my reluctance to warm up to strange cats. This is why I react so negatively to a new cat nipping - thankfully that hasn't happened in months now.

Marie73, a YEAR out of work!!?? I wonder how much of that was psychological??


----------



## dt8thd (Jan 7, 2013)

Ouch! I'm sorry to hear you got bitten, Riverwolf. Cat bites are _not_ pleasant. I'm glad that you don't hold any ill will towards the cat that bit you. Some people don't understand that animals don't rationalize, just react.

Standard procedure for a cat that has bitten someone hard enough to draw blood is a prompt visit from public health, and a 10 day quarantine period for the cat, followed by another check-up by public health. This is primarily due to the possibility of rabies transmission. the 10 day quarantine period provides sufficient time for the bitten person to receive preventative treatment if the cat in question begins to show signs of rabies infection. If you aren't up to date on your shots though, public health may require you to get a series of rabies vaccinations anyway, regardless of whether or not the cat exhibits symptoms of the disease. Not fun. 

I do a lot of volunteer work, specifically with feral cats, so bites and scratches are always a risk. I'm constantly covered in cat scratches simply because I'm around so many cats on a daily basis. These are most often minor and are a result of tame cats trying to climb my legs, or standing on my shoulders, or holding onto my arm when they don't want to be put down after cuddles, etc. I don't even really notice the scratches anymore.

I've been bitten a couple of times, but only one occasion was serious. There were a bunch of random people at the Recovery Centre for a movie night, and a volunteer had given 2 of them kittens to hold. The kittens were perfectly fine for about 20 minutes, but something--we still don't know what--obviously spooked them because, all of a sudden, both kittens simultaneously flipped the heck out! The other volunteer grabbed one of the kittens and hollered from across the room for me to grab the other, as it was against the chest and about 6 inches from the face of the guy who was holding on to it for dear life. If he had let go I'm sure it would have gone right for his face. So, I ran over and scruffed the thrashing kitten, but it took half a second to get a really good grip and that was enough time for the kitten to really sink it's teeth into my finger, right at the knuckle. 

I've been bitten enough times that I'm pretty cool-headed in those sorts of situations, but it was a really deep bite and there was blood all down my arm and on the floor. I washed it out really thoroughly with saline, forcing it to bleed, and put antibiotic ointment on it. I was lucky that it didn't get infected, and it healed relatively quickly, but my knuckle swelled up so much that I could hardly bend my finger for the next couple of days. I was really diligent about monitoring the area for infection, and I would have gone to the doctor had it shown any sign of being infected, but, luckily, it wasn't necessary in this case.

I would much rather be bitten by an adult cat than a kitten. Kittens have extremely sharp teeth and claws to help compensate for the fact that they're otherwise very vulnerable to predators. I'm glad they have some means of defending themselves, but holy crud, kitten bites hurt!


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

Cat bites can be really nasty. Only once in many many years handling oodles of cats was I bitten by one of my cats, a Russian Blue/Manx mix. He had tangled with a weasel, and had a gash in his neck. I was trying to get him in a carrier to take him to the vet, and he really sank his teeth into the base of my thumb. I washed it well before I took him to the vet, but by the next day it was swollen and nasty. So off to the doc, to get antibiotic shots and pills. Never ignore a bite, wash it well, and put some Polysporin on it, but at the hint of any swelling get to a doctor. I have known people who left it too long and got blood poisoning, which can be very serious. As for the cat, he healed up fine after getting stitches and antibiotic shots. Some time later he brought the weasel home---dead--- and seemed very proud of his gift for me. Didn't eat it tho.


----------



## 0ozma (Sep 22, 2012)

Yikes. I have been "warning" bitten by many cats in the shelter - I'm just waiting for my turn for one to give me more than a warning. My cat would never bite, but when he excitedly grabs a treat and catches my finger I am always surprised by how bad a playful nip hurts.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tghsmith (Dec 9, 2010)

a few year back my kennel/yard cat smokey got spooked and sunk his teeth into my arm on christmas eve afternoon.. christmas day afternoon I was in emergency getting IV antibiotics and spent the night..a few months ago my new PA was checking my records during a yearly visit "recent tetnus shot?" " yes, christmas day 2009" "you have to tell the story on that!!!"


----------



## AutumnRose74 (Oct 10, 2013)

Yeah - kitties are cute and cuddly but... wow! Catch one in the wrong mood! I was bored one morning and started watching Cat vids on YouTube and got into videos of cats at the vet. Got a lesson on How to Restrain a Fractious Cat. Hope my cat will turn out to be one of the amiable ones, and not one who howls like a banshee and lashes/bites out at everyone and everything during vet visits. The cat in one of those videos had been "fired" from several vet practices already due to his bad behavior. They needed a muzzle, two blankets, and TWO techs to hold him down for a routine exam.


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

Jasper seriously bit me like 100 times... I'm not exaggerating. _But_ I was wearing oven mitts and he usually bit the tips of them where my fingers weren't even located. He did sink his teeth in and make me seriously bleed three or four times, two out of the three I have teeth puncture scars and some scar tissue underneath. My thumb hurt like crazy for a week, I could hardly move it and it throbbed, but it wasn't infected; I didn't go to the doctor... it was just the muscle in my thumb hurting so much. 

My dad got blood poisoning from a cat bite once but he's had 10+ serious bit wounds from cats, I guess blood poisoning was bound to happen eventually.


----------



## Riverwolf (Oct 22, 2013)

Even with my finger not healed, I am headed to the shelter tomorrow.
I have spent so much time online reading about male vs. female and kitten vs. older cat.
I honestly think now that it really is up to the person and the cat.
I have my eyes on one female, and one male, both around 5-6 years old.
AND 2 kittens, brother and sister? around 3 months old.
I do not know the correct term(s), so just say I am looking at the yellow/orange cats.
Does it really help if it says things like enjoys baths, brushes, and nail clippings?
Does it really matter if before the cat was inside/outside?
My new companion will be strictly inside only untill I enclose the rear patio, maybe by next spring. Which will have a cat door.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

_*"Does it really help if it says things like enjoys baths, brushes, and nail clippings?*_
_*Does it really matter if before the cat was inside/outside?*_
_*My new companion will be strictly inside only untill I enclose the rear patio, maybe by next spring. Which will have a cat door. "*_

I would say it only matters in the fact they are already used to having these things done or at the very least are used to being handled and enjoy it. But even if the paperwork says this, it does not mean that they will enjoy it by YOU. You will need to earn their trust before they are comfortable with you doing this.

It really does not matter if the cat was inside/outside. The change will be new to them, so the transition to indoor only won't be as traumatic. They may cry to be let out, but don't give in. They'll get used to it.

A catio will be a wonderful addition for them - no matter their age!! Fresh air, birds, butterflies, new people walking by - heaven!!

Let me say adopting an older pair (which would be wonderful IMHO), or a kitten set depends on YOUR temperament. Personally, I would take the older pair because I don't want to raise any more babies, nor do I have the time or energy to constantly keep them entertained. Been there, done that, and I just prefer the calmness of adults and seniors although the settling in process can take longer - but it's the sweetness of the chase that I find so satisfying. Once an older cat finally bonds with you it is SO rewarding knowing you have saved a life AND given them a wonderful new home. Keep us posted and watch those fingers!


----------



## artiesmom (Jul 4, 2012)

Be careful with cat bites! 
I got a very bad infection from one. I got bit on my foot/ankle area--jkust one bite--from a fang. I thought it was nothing. I mean, Artie had always been an indoor cat. He had just come home after his dental (extraction), was hungry and high from his pain meds. He was purring and curling in and out of my legs as I was getting his food ready. He then hauled off and bit! Man, did it hurt--through my ankle sock also! It was his fang, a puncture.
I thought nothing of it..I ignored it.
Three days later, it had swollen, itchy, red, almost wrapping around my entire foot-ankle area.:x
I had to visit emergency room, had an IV antibiotic, had to have them do a culture on the wound, had to report the bite to the state (sigh), went home with one antibiotic and then had to switch to a very strong one..
Be careful!:kittyball


----------



## 0ozma (Sep 22, 2012)

Wellll I always feed my cat treats from my hand and he's very gentle. I just made the mistake of getting my finger covered in the dried chicken "dust" and let him lick it off. He started nibbling on my finger and it was gentle so I didn't care. Then all of a sudden he grabbed it with his BACK teeth and chomped down.

Hoooooly sh--- he didn't even do it hard (I think) and that was incredibly painful. He broke skin on both sides of my finger and it was bleeding a bit. The tip of my finger is almost completely numb right now. Here's to hoping I don't wake up as a zombie in the morning.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Riverwolf, did you choose a furry furever friend yet????


----------



## Riverwolf (Oct 22, 2013)

Marcia said:


> Riverwolf, did you choose a furry furever friend yet????


Yes. A 6 year old female orange tabby. She is gentle but shy so bonding is slow but coming along. Until last night when I stepped on her with my boots on in the dark. She did not think it was funny at all. She is avoiding me today. Her name is Cheyenne. She has a Vet visit today. Yippee!


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

YEA for Cheyenne!! I've stepped on the cats on occasion, too - there is just no way to say I'M SORRY!! enough!! Especially a new cat will be a bit slower to forgive. Looking forward to pics of Cheyenne and *THANK YOU* for adopting an older kitty! You are person after my own heart!


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

So glad you found a cat that suits you.

This is a genuine question to all of you so please don't take offence. Are there cat diseases in North America that we don't have over here in the U.K.? I have spent my whole life around cats - fully domestic, semi feral, farm cats and pretty much wild. I have been bitten and scratched more times than I could count and have never been to a doctor or a hospital - and it wouldn't have cost me because health care is free over here. I don't actually know anyone who had a major long-term problem after cat injuries (and I know plenty who have had injuries) so there must be some difference - an extra danger - that we don't have but I don't know what it is. I would like to know because I visit North America often - both with holidays and work - and other than rabies I wasn't aware of other additional problems.


----------



## CatMonkeys (Sep 27, 2012)

Lucky you getting an orange female! I also have one and someone told me that they are fairly uncommon- something like 75-80% of orange cats are male.

Give her some treats and I'm sure she'll forgive you quickly  Do you have any pictures of her?


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Arianwen said:


> So glad you found a cat that suits you.
> 
> This is a genuine question to all of you so please don't take offence. Are there cat diseases in North America that we don't have over here in the U.K.? I have spent my whole life around cats - fully domestic, semi feral, farm cats and pretty much wild. I have been bitten and scratched more times than I could count and have never been to a doctor or a hospital - and it wouldn't have cost me because health care is free over here. I don't actually know anyone who had a major long-term problem after cat injuries (and I know plenty who have had injuries) so there must be some difference - an extra danger - that we don't have but I don't know what it is. I would like to know because I visit North America often - both with holidays and work - and other than rabies I wasn't aware of other additional problems.


I don't think it is a question of cat diseases or not. It is the bacteria in the mouth of a cat and when they bite and bite deep it can get into the muscle and spread like wild fire. If you visit us don't be concerned about our cats. You are on a cat forum with almost no one but cat owners so there is a concentration of opinions. There is no more chance of getting an infection from a cat bite than there is from stepping on a rusty nail. So, be care when you visit - watch out for those rusty nails!!


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

Arianwen said:


> Are there cat diseases in North America that we don't have over here in the U.K.?


Nope. Cats are known for more bacteria in their mouths than other animals, meaning they have 10-50% more likelihood than a dog bite of becoming infected (huge rage... I would say closer to the 10% range). More bacteria in their mouth is not location specific, it is a worldwide issue. 

You've been lucky. I'd say infection is not _that_ uncommon, blood poisoning can happen too. That doesn't mean I think every cat bite should have you rushing to the ER either, I'd just let it bleed out, wash it well, put antibiotic on it and keep a very close eye on it... but I understand many would rather be safe than sorry.


----------

